# Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!



## gismo (19. Apr. 2012)

Servus,
ich hieße Andy bin 37 und verh. hab einen Sohn 5 und eine Tochter 1,5.
Bin hier schon ne weile am Lesen und suchen!

Jetzt stell ich auch mal meinen Teichumbau vor:

Mein letzter Teich mit Bachlauf...






..alles raus und eine neue Grube fürn Teich gegraben. Bachlauf ungefähr angelegt...





..alles schön Glatt gemacht und Flies reingelegt!...
Die Schnur entlang dem Häuschen wird mal ein Steg werden.

Folie ist auch schon drinn. Pflanzen und Steine ebenfalls!
Meine alten Teichbewohner durften auch wieder rein!
Fotos gibts später!

Hier noch eins vom alten Tümpel.
Frosch neben __ Froschlöffel!


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Servus Andy,
herzlich Willkommen bei den schreibenden.


----------



## Darven (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

hallo Andy,
meine Hochachtung! Sieht wirklich sehr schön und überlegt aus
würde mich freuen, wenn Du uns zeigst wie´s weitergeht.


----------



## docmatze (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Hallo,

sieht wirklich schön aus mit den Steinen drumherum 
Herzlich Willkommen!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (21. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Andy,
wirklich ein schöner Teich, freu mich schon auf mehr Fotos . ABER:  Wenn ich lese, dass Du kleine Kinder hast (fast exakt so alt wie meine) dann muss ich natürlich fragen: Wie sicherst Du Deinen Teich denn? Unterschätze bitte nicht das Risiko. Ich habe deshalb einen Zaun (Höhe rund ein Meter) um meinen Teich gezogen (siehe Fotos in meinen Alben). 
Viel Freude weiterhin mit Deinem Teich!


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## gismo (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Hallo,
wegen Kindersicher hab ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht!

Danke das es euch so gefällt!
Einen Zaun kann ich immer noch drumherum bauen.
Ich werd mir mal das dickste Baustahlgitter (Lagehaus ist ca 1min. weg) besorgen und es drauf legen, etwas zurecht schneiden und dann zum verzinken bringen.
Ich hoffe es klappt so.

Aber bis ich soweit bin, gehts erstmal hier weiter:

Der Steg ist fertig!





Weiter gehts mit dem Bachlauf.


----------



## Darven (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Hallo Andy,
sieht ja super aus! Wie hast Du das mit den Steinen gemacht, die gehen ja fast senkrecht nach unten? wie halten die an der Folie??

ich überlege nämlich immer noch wie ich die Seiten mit Kies o.ä. zubekomme.


----------



## gismo (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Servus Darven,
ich habe die Steine von Grund auf einfach gestapelt. Da es eine leichte schräge ist halten diese sehr gut ohne kleber!

Es hat sich einiges getan am/im Garten/Teich....

denn Druckfilter in einer leeren Blechtonne versteckt die fast eben mit der Erdschicht ist...





Fast fertig mit Steinen ausgelegt..






Und noch eins vom kleinen Wasserfall 






Nun noch eine Frage zu meinen Goldfischen:

Wärend des Umbaus waren sie fast immer an der Wasseroberfläche und schwommen durch denn Teich.
Da ich jetzt fast fertig bin ist mir aufgefallen, das die Fische jetzt Tagsüber in der tiefsten stelle alle zusammen sind und sich nicht vom fleck rühren. Abends wenns dämmert kommen sie dann an die Oberfläche und schwimmen wild umher. Das Furre fressen sie dann auch.
Was werden sie woll haben?


----------



## lutzdoggen (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Hallo das ist bei mir genauso meist seh ich sie erst gegen den späten Nachmittag und fressen tun sie oft erst nachts.
LG
Uwe und die Doggenbande


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Servus Andy



> Was werden sie woll haben?


Hört sich nach verschreckt/ängstlich an ...

Sind irgendwelche Tiere in letzter Zeit am Teich gewesen


----------



## gismo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Andy
> 
> 
> Hört sich nach verschreckt/ängstlich an ...
> ...


Servus,
ich weiß nur das meine alte Katze umherstreift, im alten Teich hatt den Fischen das auch nix ausgemacht!


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

..danke für Deine Vorstellung Andy und herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum!
Fühl Dich wohl..und bei Fragen immer her damit, hier beißt niemand!


----------



## lutzdoggen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Hallo Helmut,
ja ein Wildentenpärchen landet immer mal, die hab ich im Verdacht.
Ansonsten streunt Nachbars Katze rum aber nur wenn die Doggen im Haus sind.
LG
Uwe


----------



## gismo (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

Hallo,
meine Fische haben sich schon ein weing beruhigt und kommen auch Tagsüber schon an die Oberfläche!
ich würde gern noch evtl REGENBOGENELRITZEN  einsetzen. Kann ich die mit meinen Goldis zamtun?

Wo bekomm ich die Fische?
Vielleicht hatt ja wer in meiner nähe welche und würde mir ein oder zwei paar abgeben, natürlich nicht umsonst!


----------



## katja (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Heimlicher Mitleser sagt Hallo!*

hallo gismo

du kannst auch bei unserem forummitglied werner (wp-3d) regenbogenelritzen kaufen http://www.notropis-zucht.de/regenbogen_shiner_-_notropis_chrosomus.html

auf dieser seite findest du alle infos zu den fischen


----------

